# Die Schatzsucher in Ulduar



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (7. Mai 2009)

*Hinweis: Alle, die noch nicht in Ulduar waren und sich die Spannung bewahren wollen, 
sollten die Geschichte jetzt noch nicht lesen!

Die Geschichte von Naradiya, unserer Chefgestalterin, geschrieben.
*

____________________________________________________________________________


Es dämmerte langsam und der Wind, der über die Sturmgipfel fegte, wurde zunehmend eisiger.
Geschützt in der Eisfestung, brannte ein großes Lagerfeuer, um das sich eine Gruppe erfahrener Kämpfer versammelt hatte.
Gnome, Menschen, Elfen und Draenei, ja sogar ein Zwerg war unter ihnen. 

Ein Rabe hockte aufgeplustert vor einem Zelt, welches leicht erhöht vor der Gruppe stand,
und berichtete den Kämpfern von Geschichten vergangener Zeiten ...

... doch auch von einer neuen Bedrohung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rabe flatterte mit seinen Flügeln und auch die Gruppe machte sich allmählich bereit.
Auf Drachen und gepanzerten Greifen erhoben sich nun alle Kämpfer in die Lüfte und stießen laute Schlachtrufe aus.
Noch in weiter, weiter Ferne waren sie zu hören.

Es zog sie noch höher in den Norden. Ganz in der Nähe spürten die Schatzsucher eine gigantische Kraft,
die von den Toren eines riesigen Gebildes ausging.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tore von Ulduar!

Ehrfurchtsvoll und tapfer, doch auch mit einem mulmigen Gefühl, welches sich bis tief unter ihre Haut zu fressen schien, 
betraten die Kämpfer das überwältigende Gebäude.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihnen stockte der Atem.

Belagerungsmaschinen, Verwüster und Motorräder, Meisterwerke der Ingenieurskunst, standen überall um sie herum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richteten sie ihren Blick nach vorn, so sahen sie Säulen und Lichter von enormer Größe.
Unendlich schien der Raum, in dem sie sich befanden.

Ein allen bekannter Zwerg schien die Kämpfer bereits zu erwarten.

Brann Bronzebeard schien verzweifelt. Er berichtete den Schatzsuchern von den Vorkommnissen in Ulduar und 
bat um deren Hilfe. Es führte kein Weg daran vorbei. Die tapferen Kämpfer begaben sich zu den Maschinen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es dauerte nicht lange. Schon kurz nach ihrem Aufbruch in die unsichere Umgebung fielen tausende und abertausende 
Eisenzwerge über die Panzer und Maschinen her.
Doch auch aus der Luft drohte Gefahr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gruppe mit ihren gepanzerten Gefährten trotzte den Angreifern. Sie rissen Türme ein
und stoppten mit scheinbar spielerischer Leichtigkeit die Luftangriffe.
Viele von ihnen hatten die Kraft der Maschinen unterschätzt.

Sollte das alles gewesen sein? Ein paar Eisenzwerge, die sich ihnen in den Weg stellten?

Es wäre ja auch gelacht. Ein riesiges blechernes Gefährt, viermal so hoch wie die großen Belagerungsmaschinen 
und sehr bedrohlich, ragte vor ihnen auf.
Es schien die Kämpfer zu verhöhnen, jeden von ihnen zu mustern.
Nun wusste die Gruppe, was ihre eigentliche Aufgabe war!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Todesmutig setzten sie sich mit ihren Belagerungsmaschinen, den Verwüstern und Motorrädern in Bewegung.
Der riesige Flammenleviathan visierte einen nach dem anderen an, verfolgte sie und attackierte den Schlachtzug unermüdlich.
Einige der mutigsten schleuderten sich aus ihren Kanonen auf das Ungetüm und schlossen ihn kurz.
Er schien geschwächt. Nun hatten die Schatzsucher leichtes Spiel.

Die Gruppe hielt durch. Sie wussten, das sie die Gelegenheit nutzen mussten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schließlich fiel das mechanische Monstrum in sich zusammen. Ein riesiger Schrotthaufen blieb von dem einst so angsteinflößenden 
Wesen zurück. Die Schatzsucher verließen ihre Maschinen und versorgten die Verletzten. Die mutigeren von ihnen wagten sich 
näher an den besiegten Flammenleviathan und nahmen ihn noch weiter auseinander. 
Schließlich versteckte sich der ein oder andere Schatz darin.

Erneut wurden laute Schlachtrufe ausgestoßen und Dank des ersten Erfolges, den die Schatzsucher verbuchen konnten,
zogen sie voller Kampfeslust weiter. Immer tiefer gelangten sie nach Ulduar hinein.

Der Himmel tat sich auf. Die Nacht war hereingebrochen. Doch die Sterne verrieten den Kämpfern nichts Gutes.

Flügelschläge ... erst aus der Ferne, dann immer näher ...

Der Wind wurde noch kälter. Die Gruppe machte sich bereit ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der riesige Drachen, der über den Köpfen unserer fünfundzwanzig Helden kreiste, drehte ab. 
Die Flügelschläge wurden wieder leiser, verstummten allmählich und eine beängstigende Stille trat ein.

Minutenlang war nichts zu hören ausser dem leisen, angespannten Atmen der Schatzsucher.

Doch plötzlich ...

Ein lautes Krachen zerriss die Stille und hallte in der Dunkelheit wider.

Die tapferen Helden fuhren zusammen, sahen sich verwirrt an.

Ihre Anführerin, eine Gnomin mit rot-glühenden Dolchen und roten Zöpfen, rief die Kämpfer zusammen. 
Sie gab leise Anweisungen, doch laut genug, damit alle sie verstehen konnten.
Die Gruppe nickte und folgte ihr wortlos einen langen Gang entlang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Metallgigant starrte die herannahenden Kämpfer an, hob die Arme und bereitete sich schon quietschend und knarrend 
auf einen bevorstehenden Kampf vor.
Selbst die erfahrensten Ingenieure unter den Schatzsuchern staunten über eine Konstruktion dieser Größe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch sie waren nicht zum Staunen hergekommen, und erst recht nicht, um länger zu verweilen!
Einige von ihnen schärften ihre Waffen, andere stärkten sich ein letztes Mal.

Unsere mutigen Helden spürten, das sie nicht mehr viel Zeit hatten, bis diese riesige Maschine zum Angriff überging.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit ohrenbetäubendem Lärm setzte sich das bedrohliche Metallmonster in Bewegung.
Eine Stimme, so hoch und doch so blechern, dröhnte in den Köpfen der Kämpfer.
Kaum noch fähig zu denken, eröffneten sie das Feuer. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz darauf begann der Boden unter ihnen mit einer solchen Heftigkeit zu beben, dass es viele der Kämpfer ausser Gefecht setzte.
Andere wiederum wurden von merkwürdigem Licht oder einer mächtigen Gravitation befallen.
Die Situation schien fast aussichtslos. 

Auf einmal begann dieses gewaltige Ding wieder zu fiepsen. Die schrille Stimme beherrschte den Raum.
Plötzlich klappte es auf und legte sein Herz frei. Die Maschine war geschwächt.
Die Kämpfer attackierten es mit aller Kraft. Das war ihre Chance!

Ein letztes Mal bäumte sich das Monstrum auf, rief kleinere Maschinen zur Hilfe herbei.
Doch die fünfundzwanzig Helden bezwangen alles, was wagte, ihnen in den Weg zu treten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Konstruktion fiel mit lautem Krachen und Scheppern in sich zusammen.
Wie aus einem Munde atmeten die Schatzsucher erleichtert auf.

Kaum waren die ersten Verwundeten von den Heilern behandelt, wurde schon auf dem großen Schrotthaufen, welchen 
die riesige Maschine hinterließ, herumgeklettert. 
Die Schatzsucher wären schließlich nicht die Schatzsucher, wenn sie nicht auch hier reiche Beute vermuten würden.

Und so sollte es sein! Unsere tapferen Helden wurden reich belohnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinter dem Konstrukt öffnete sich ein Teleporter, der die Kämpfer immer tiefer in das Gefängnis führte.

Sogleich stellten sich ihnen neue Gegner in den Weg, kaum das sie verschnauft hatten.
Doch daran waren sie gewöhnt. Mit scheinbarer Leichtigkeit kämpften sie sich weiter voran, bis sie an eine Treppe kamen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welch unsagbare Schönheit sich zwischen all den Qualen in diesen Hallen verbarg!

Tief beeindruckt erklommen die Schatzsucher die Treppe ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein tiefes Raunen ging durch die Reihen unserer fünfundzwanzig Helden.

Ein Riese von wirklich enormer Größe ragte vor ihnen auf.

Dunkel und tief grollte seine Stimme, als er die Gruppe entdeckte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Bärendruiden stürmten sogleich nach vorn. Der gigantische Gegner ließ sich nicht zweimal bitten.
Auch die Anderen eröffneten augenblicklich das Feuer.

Es war unglaublich. Der rechte Arm war es, der ihnen die größten Schwierigkeiten bereiten sollte.

Sofort stellten sich unsere erfahrenen Kämpfer darauf ein und attackierten mit aller Macht den Arm des Riesen. 
Doch dieser griff wahllos nach den Recken, erwischte einige von ihnen und hielt sie fest.

Das war zuviel!

Sie mussten diesen Arm zerstören!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sollte ihnen gelingen. 

Das war seine Schwachstelle!

Doch was war das? Er schien nicht geschwächt, nur noch viel zorniger als er es ohnehin schon war.

Gewaltige Augenstrahlen und herumirrendes Geröll verfolgten nun die Schatzsucher. 
Doch jeder hatte seine Anweisungen, und so blieben sie ruhig und brachten zuende, was sie begonnen hatten.

Die kampferprobten Helden meisterten auch diese beinahe aussichtslose Situation!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein immenser Freudenschrei hallte durch Ulduar. Der Koloss war besiegt.

Die Verletzten erhoben sich langsam und ließen ihre Wunden notdürftig behandeln.
Für heute war ihr Auftrag erfüllt. Für heute sollten sie genug erlebt haben.

Doch die Schatzsucher gingen nicht, ohne dem, weshalb sie gekommen waren ...


Ihren Schatz!

_______________________________________________________________________________

FORTSETZUNG FOLGT!


----------



## RosaTauchadin (21. Mai 2009)

Super gemacht =) Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## Naradiya (26. Mai 2009)

Die Nacht brach allmählich herein. 

Es stürmte nicht, wie es sonst in den Gipfeln üblich war.

Nur ein mäßiger Wind wehte ihnen eiskalt ins Gesicht. 
Doch ihre Gedanken waren zu aufgewühlt, als dass sie sich um das Wetter kümmerten.

Nun trafen auch die Letzten vor den Toren Ulduars ein. Sie waren soweit, hatten ihre volle Kampfkraft wiedererlangt.
Es galt, keine Zeit zu verschwenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niemand von ihnen ahnte, was sie heute erwarten würde. Alles schien möglich in diesem mächtigen Gefängnis.
Der ohrenbetäubende Schlachtruf wurde angestimmt und alle stiegen ein ...

*"FÜR DEN SIEG! FÜR DIE SCHATZSUCHER!"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon bald nachdem unsere mutigen Helden die überwältigenden Hallen betreten hatten, breitete sich eine 
unangenehm starke Hitze um sie herum aus.

Fast schien es, als würden unlöschbare Flammen in ihrem Innern brennen.
Doch dort waren Becken voller Wasser ... kühles, angenehmes ... löschendes Wasser!
Sie dachten nicht lange nach. Es gab nur eine Lösung für dieses Problem.
Einer nach dem Anderen sprang in das rettende Becken. Wie erfrischend es ihnen vorkam, und doch so unwirklich.

Was hatte das alles zu bedeuten? Armeen von Steingolems ... und dieses Ding am Ende des Raumes ...

Sie sahen bereits, was auf sie zukam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es kam näher. Ein haushoher Feuergigant rannte auf die Kämpfer zu.

Die Rüstungen durchtränkt vom kühlen Nass und schwerer, als sie es sonst schon waren, stürzten sich 
die Schatzsucher in den Kampf. Selbst die Roben der Zauberer waren so vollgesogen, das sie schwer an
deren Leibern klebten.

Wutentbrannt über das Eindringen der Gruppe, spie das riesige Wesen Feuer in solchem Ausmaß, dass 
gewaltige Feuersäulen zurückblieben.

Aber das war längst nicht alles ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Flammenmonster erweckte die Steingolems zum Leben, einen nach dem anderen.

Wie sollten sie dagegen ankommen?

Stein ... Feuer ... Wasser ... das war es!

Die tapferen Helden zogen die Golems durch die Feuersäulen bis sie glühten und kühlten sie anschließend
in dem eiskalten Wasser ab. Das war der Schlüssel zum Erfolg!

Die Gehilfen des mörderischen Feuerriesen zerbarsten ob des starken Temperaturwechsels.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun hatten die Schatzsucher leichtes Spiel. 

Bald nachdem die Steinarmeen besiegt waren, zerfiel auch der Feuerkoloss in Schutt und Asche.

Doch plötzlich war es wieder da ... kaum hatten sich unsere Helden von dem mühsamen Kampf erholt.

Ein leises Flattern ...

Sie folgten dem Geräusch, wussten sie doch noch gut genug, wo sie es zum ersten Mal gehört hatten!

Es kam näher.

Immer lauter wurden die Flügelschläge. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal gab es kein Zurück, das wussten sie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaum das die Kämpfer Aufstellung bezogen hatten, erspähte der Drache die Gruppe, umkreiste sie bedrohlich.

Ein Angriff ließ nicht lange auf sich warten.

Der eisige Atem des imposanten Geschöpfes traf die Schatzsucher nicht überraschend, aber doch unerwartet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine kleine Gruppe Ingenieure eilte herbei, um unseren mutigen Helden beizustehen.
Dort oben in der Luft konnten sie den Drachen unmöglich erreichen.

Kurz darauf hatte einer der Techniker ein altes, kaputtes Harpunengeschütz instandgesetzt, welches sofort abgefeuert werden konnte.

Es verfehlte sein Ziel nicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer mehr Geschütze konnten repariert werden.
Schon bald hielten vier der wuchtigen Ketten den gewaltigen Drachen am Boden.

Die Gruppe stürzte sich augenblicklich auf das Ungeheuer und attackierte es mit aller Macht.

Es zerrte wie wild an den Ketten, wandt sich unter den kraftvollen Angriffen unserer Helden.

Doch dann ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... riss es sich plötzlich los.

Der Drachen, welcher nun völlig unkontrolliert durch die Reihen der Kämpfer fegte, wurde immer zorniger.
Eine Vielzahl unserer mutigen Helden trotzte schwerverletzt den Angriffen. Die Heiler taten alles, um schwere Verluste zu vermeiden.

Die Bestie fühlte sich von einem der Beschützer besonders bedroht und rannte auf ihn zu.
Keuchend hielt er der schmerzhaften Offensive stand. 
Der Rest der Gruppe fiel erneut über das gewaltige Wesen her.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Drachen bäumte sich ein letztes Mal auf, bevor er vor den Kämpfern tot zusammenbrach.

Jubelnd und triumphierend suchten die Schatzsucher nach der Beute, die sie sich redlich verdient hatten.
Und auch dieses Mal sollten sie nicht enttäuscht werden.

_______________________________________________________________________


FORTSETZUNG FOLGT!


----------



## Cazor (3. Juni 2009)

hrm, neulich lief mir ein Zwerg über den Weg. Naja ich bin nicht soo wild, wenn es sich um einen vom alten Volk handelt und es entspann sich eine gestikulierende Diskussion, bei der das Donnerbräu uns beiden mundete. Irgendwie dachte ich, sind Zwerge gar keine so schlechten Kerle, wie man immer sagt.
Nur das blaue Leuchten in seinen Augen, dass ich erst seitdem der Name Arthas in aller Munde ist kenne, gefiel mir gar nicht. Der Zwerg hat mir eine Art Empfehlungsschreiben mitgegeben. Ich habs mal übersetzen lassen, nicht dass ich mit meinem Todesurteil in der Tasche herumrenne. 

_*Der alte, vernarbte Orc kramt aus seiner Tasche einen erstaunlich gut erhaltenen Zettel hervor´und hält ihn, wie um seine Aussage zu untermauern, vor sich, während er aus dem Kopf rezitiert*_
Sind nur ein paar Worte:

Gruß von Ceedin dem Blutzwerg an die Schatzsucher und Kraft auf ihren Wegen!


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juni 2009)

nice arbeit tumbs up


----------



## Stevinyo (6. Juni 2009)

mich dünkt deine arbeit! top!


----------



## Datteldurst (10. Juni 2009)

sehr cool gemacht!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gratuliere würde mich auf mehr Fortsetzungen freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hildegard_Sprigglespruxx (19. Juni 2009)

Eine Fortsetzung kommt sobald wir Thorim und Mimiron tot haben. Wir hatten eine Phase in der die Anmeldungen sehr knapp und wichtige Synergien gefehlt haben. Jetzt passt das wieder und ich denke wir sind bald durch mit Ulduar.


----------



## Naradiya (17. August 2009)

*Kapitel 4*


In strahlendem Blau lag die riesige Halle vor ihnen. 

Ihre Anführerin ging voraus und versuchte zu erspähen, was wohl als nächstes auf die Gruppe wartete.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vierundzwanzig Helden folgten ihr auf dem Fuße. Erneut staunten sie nicht schlecht. 
Um so weiter sie vordrangen, um so schöner wirkte dieses riesige Gefängnis der Qualen. 
Einen Unwissenden könnte es trügen, doch nicht unsere tapferen Kämpfer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich ahnte jeder von ihnen, dass die grosse, doch anmutig wirkende Dame mit ihren drei 
Begleitern, es nicht allzu gut mit ihnen meinen würde.

Wer tat das schon, hier drinnen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Frischer Fisch, greift zu!" ... rief einer unserer Mitstreiter. Die Schatzsucher legten viel Wert auf eine angemessene 
Stärkung vor einem Kampf. Mit leerem Magen kann man eben nicht kämpfen.


Es war zu spüren, aber auch zu sehen, dass hier bereits Einige gescheitert waren.
Sie hingen noch ein wenig ihren Gedanken an den bevorstehenden Kampf nach ...

... da entdeckte die riesige Maid plötzlich die Gruppe.

Ein jeder sprang auf. Die Gruppe eilte dicht zusammen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch viel gewaltiger wirkte Sie, als Sie so dicht vor ihnen stand.

Sie hetzte sogleich ihre Begleiter auf die Schatzsucher. Die Klingen und die Bombardiere, wie sie ihre 
Nah- und Fernkämpfer zu nennen pflegten, reagierten jedoch so schnell, das die drei Grosskatzen 
wenig Chancen hatten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erbost über das Ableben ihrer Gefährten begann sie, einen ohrenbetäubenden Schrei auszustoßen.
Völlig in einer Art Trance gefangen, rannten die Kämpfer in alle Richtungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere mutigen Helden fingen sich jedoch bald wieder und strömten erneut zusammen.
Sie zögerten nicht und attackierten die Katzenfrau aufs Neue.

Doch bald wurde ihnen allen bewusst, das Katzen wohl doch mehr als ein Leben haben.
Die Maid beschwor einen ihrer wilden Verteidiger, der die Gruppe umgehend angriff.

Immer wieder entbrannten zudem mächtige Zonen der Leere unter der eng beieinander stehenden Gruppe.
Schwer atmend und keuchend kämpfte ein jeder von ihnen bis auf´s Blut ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und auch die gewaltige Maid war geschwächt.

Blutend und stöhnend brach sie inmitten unserer fünfundzwanzig Helden zusammen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaum hallte der Knall ihres Zusammenbruchs in dem riesigen Raum wider, erstürmten die ersten ihren leblosen Körper, 
um ihn nach funkelnden Schätzen abzusuchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Brise eiskalter Luft brachte die Schatzsucher jedoch fast augenblicklich auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück.
Sie plünderten, was sie gerade tragen konnten, und machten sich auf den Weg.

Einen eisigen Tunnel voller Winterklagegeister und Jormungas galt es zu durchqueren ...

... und sie alle konnten sich denken, das sie auch diesmal für einen Schatz kämpfen müssten.
Doch was würde sie am Ende dieses Tunnels erwarten? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Murmeln ging durch die Reihen. Einige sahen sich an, nickten und flüsterten. 
Andere schärften ihre Klingen oder luden ihre Schrotflinten.

Der Atem gefror ihnen, kaum das sie näher herantraten. Sie konnten es kaum glauben, doch vor ihrem nächsten Gegner 
standen Eisblöcke, in denen Gnome, Draenei und sogar Eulen eingefroren waren.

Was hatte das zu bedeuten? Würden sie dem selben Schicksal erliegen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es brachte nichts, lange über die Folgen nachzudenken. Jemand musste die Eisblöcke öffnen.

Kaum waren sie nah genug, um die Eingefrorenen zu befreien, begann sich der Riese vor ihnen zu wehren.
In der Halle begann es zu schneien.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das sollte längst nicht alles gewesen sein ...

Plötzlich krachten riesige Eisblöcke von oben auf unsere Helden herab. Sie rannten, wichen aus.
Und doch wurden einige von dem hinabstürzenden Eis erwischt. Nicht schwer, doch jeder Verletzte würde die Gruppe jetzt 
enorm schwächen, das wussten sie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unvorstellbare Kälte ergriff den Raum. Auch die kleinen Feuer, die verteilt von den aus den Eisblöcken befreiten Helfern 
entfacht worden waren, konnten sie jetzt nichtmehr wärmen.
Sie warteten ab, bis eine neue, überaus gewaltige Schneeplatte herabfiel. 
Sogleich stürmten die Kämpfer darauf und stellten sich dicht zusammen, um sich gegenseitig Wärme zu spenden.

Soviel Gemeinschaftsarbeit sollte belohnt werden ...

... und so war es auch. Ihr riesiger Gegner wehrte sich nicht länger.

Auch die Schatzsucher begriffen schnell, das der Kampf vorbei war. Er fiel nicht einfach um, wie es so viele vor ihm taten, nein ... 

... er sprach von Befreiung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste Hüter von Ulduar war frei. Wieviele würden folgen?

Daran wollten sie jetzt noch nicht denken. Sie waren froh, dass sie das heutige Abenteuer ohne große Verluste überstanden hatten.

Aber nur damit allein ließen sich die Schatzsucher natürlich nicht abspeisen ...

Eine prall gefüllte Truhe wartete auf unsere tapferen Helden.

________________________________________________________________________________
________


FORTSETZUNG FOLGT!


----------



## Soladra (30. August 2009)

Echt schön geschrieben mit tollen Bildern. WEITER SO!


----------



## Naho (1. September 2009)

Macht unbedingt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

